# National Paddling Film Festival...Support AW!



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Less than a month to send in your videos and photos...help support American Whitewater, and other non-profit groups like Team River Runner. Send us your goods, hundreds of people will be watching and cheering on your boofs, waterfall hucks and of course carnage. The NPFF is an all volunteer event that is celebrating its 30th year, and Steve Fisher is our guest host so it will be a party! Last year we donated $7000, $4000 of that going to AW. Help us raise and donate more! 

Film submission deadline is January 18th. Photo deadline is January 27th. The NPFF will be held in Frankfort, KY February 24-25th, 2012. 

All the info you need is here…
WWW.NPFF.ORG

Brandon


----------

